
New Conference in Atlanta Focused on Diversity, Inclusion and Angular - ngatl
https://medium.com/@NgAtlanta/ngatlanta-kicks-off-this-january-ab6489801fba
======
bceagle
Really proud of the Angular community and the hard work of the organizers to
make this happen.

